# Oh boy - wireless network no longer works after upgrade.

## JDCentral

Hey, all -

I've had my Wireless USB adapter working for some time now (~2 months) without a hitch - a Linksys WUSB54GSv1 (I know.. I know...), but I recently did a compiler upgrade to GCC 4, and rebuilt the entire system.  Everything works swimmingly, so far, except for ndiswrapper and such.

As a last resort, I'm posting to the forums with the hope that somebody will take pity on my soul...

I've tried both methods (using bcmrndis and the inf from the CD) and get the same output:

```

ndiswrapper -l

wusb54gs Driver present, hardware present

```

Dmesg gives:

```

ndiswrapper version 1.16 loaded (preempt=no, smp=no) 

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

```

Thanks, in advance, for at least reading!

----------

## mw007

I'm not sure what the problem is. You don't seem to be getting any errors.

Once the driver is loaded with ndiswrapper, try typing iwconfig at a terminal and see if you get any interfaces that have wireless capabilities.

----------

## JDCentral

After I get ndiswrapper loaded, dmesg doesn't show any 'extra' output for recognising the hardware.

iwconfig lists lo0 and eth0 as not having any wireless extensions, but wlan0 doesn't show up.

Similar to other posts regarding the wusb54gs, but I was unable to find a solution in any of those!

----------

## rainbowdemon

my ndiswrapper also stopped working, though iwlist and iwconfig show that wlan0 interface has wireless capabilities.

my wlan0 cards aren't able to conntect to the network anymore, some update last week made them both sacrifice their connectibility.

modprobe starts wndiswrapper without a problem. dmesg also puts out nothing suspicious. only the init script says, it fails to configure wlan0 device.

my /etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_wlan0=("195.201.17.3/24")

routes_wlan0=("default gw 195.201.17.1")

```

my /etc/conf.d/wireless looks like this:

```

essid_wlan0="XXXXXXXX"

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="8"

key_PliNetWork="XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

preferred_aps=("XXXXXXXXX")

```

i hope that is is the same problem, otherwise i'm gonne open a new thread.

thx in advance[/code]

----------

## phi-franky_fourfingers

 *rainbowdemon wrote:*   

> my ndiswrapper also stopped working, though iwlist and iwconfig show that wlan0 interface has wireless capabilities.
> 
> my wlan0 cards aren't able to conntect to the network anymore, some update last week made them both sacrifice their connectibility.
> 
> modprobe starts wndiswrapper without a problem. dmesg also puts out nothing suspicious. only the init script says, it fails to configure wlan0 device.
> ...

 

I think, i have the same problem as you. I am using ndiswrapper with wpa_supplicant and it also stopped working since the last update. I started the interface manually using wpa_supplicant and it seems, that wpa_supplicant can't communicate properly with the driver (ndiswrapper).

Scanning seems ok, since all WLANs are found but the connection just times out. I guess it could be the kernel-upgrade gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r7 -> gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r9 or udev-087 -> udev-087-r1 or ndiswrapper itself (ndiswrapper-1.15 -> ndiswrapper 1.17). I still have to figure out via trials and error.  :Smile: 

----------

## JDCentral

I actually gave up and just 'bit the bullet' and bought a new wireless card with an Atheros chipset ($34.99)... thank goodness for native linux drivers...

----------

## hkfczrqj

Hello everyone, 

I just wanted to join the party here:

I use ndiswrapper + wpa_supplicant. After updating ndiswrapper to  1.16 or 1.17 it became impossible to my wifi to become associated. If I keep 1.15, it works. When I get ahold of a 2.6.17 kernel I hope to kiss ndiswrapper goodbye.

@phi-franky_fourfingers: it's interesting you mention udev... let me see what I have... oh boy, I have udev-090-r1. Probably you have more info (and time) to file a bug, as AFAIK there is no one for this specific problem.

----------

## mw007

hkfczrqj wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> When I get ahold of a 2.6.17 kernel I hope to kiss ndiswrapper goodbye. 
> 
> 

 

How does this help you eliminate ndiswrapper?  Is the 2.6.17 kernel going to have your wireless card driver built-in?

I haven't been keeping up on the whole wireless thing since I have the ipw2200 and can just emerge the driver. =)

----------

## hkfczrqj

 *mw007 wrote:*   

> hkfczrqj wrote:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> When I get ahold of a 2.6.17 kernel I hope to kiss ndiswrapper goodbye. 
> ...

 

Good for you  :Smile:  As for me, I have a notebook with a Broadcom chip. Kernel 2.6.17 comes with a driver for it, and I'm growing sick of ndiswrapper (well, not really, it helped a lot, specially in the amd64 side of the Force). I've seen mixed results in the forums with the new driver, but hopefully I'll be fine  :Razz: 

----------

## JDCentral

Thank God for madwifi.... 

And (in general) for companies who 'give back' to the open-source community.

(As opposed to all the others, who just take and take and take).

----------

## Nate_LapT

ndiswrapper: version magic '2.6.16-gentoo-r13 preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.16-gentoo-r13 preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.4'

ndiswrapper worked fine before the gcc upgrade.

Well after reading it turns out this is upon my error.

my kernel was compiled with 3.4 while ndiswrapper with 4.1.1 both appear to have to be the same from what ive read. 

Ill see how this comes out after emerge -e world finishes

----------

## Arla

Symptom:

# ndiswrapper -l

wusb54gs Driver present, hardware present

# dmesg | tail

[...]

usb 1-1: no configuration chosen from 1 choice

ndiswrapper version 1.44 loaded (smp=no)

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

[and nothing more]

# iwconfig

eth0 no wireless extensions

lo no wireless extensions

[no wlan0]

Cure:

# echo -n 1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1/bConfigurationValue # "1-1" is to be substituted to what dmesg tells you about the usb.

# iwconfig

eth0 no wireless extensions

lo no wireless extensions

wlan0 [insert lots of info here]

At least this is what got it working for me (:

----------

